# Fire Keyboard



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did anyone else order this?  I opted for slow shipping, so mine won't be here until next week.

I have the 2013 8.9 HDX and custom origami case, so I'm not expecting the keyboard to fit together like it is supposed to in the latest models.  However, I'm not worried about compatibility issues, and looking forward to seeing if this enhances my Fire experience .  Particularly with Office Suite Pro.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you mean this one?



Clever that it attaches magnetically to the Fire in a case.

I've used a bluetooth keyboard with both my Fires quite successfully -- they are the 2013 models of the HDX, both sizes.



This one's by Logitech, which is a good name in input devices.  It's not as compact but what's nice is that I can pair it with more than one device at a time and switch between them by just pressing a button. I do find a physical keyboard makes it much nicer if you are in a long session that requires significant typing.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got this case and love it

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FNWM512/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> I've got this case and love it
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FNWM512/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I just got that delivered yesterday (HDX7 version), and seems pretty good so far.


----------



## AnnaLee (Oct 22, 2014)

lynnfw1 said:


> Did anyone else order this? I opted for slow shipping, so mine won't be here until next week.
> 
> I have the 2013 8.9 HDX and custom origami case, so I'm not expecting the keyboard to fit together like it is supposed to in the latest models. However, I'm not worried about compatibility issues, and looking forward to seeing if this enhances my Fire experience . Particularly with Office Suite Pro.


Please return and let us 2013 owners know what you experience.


----------

